# March Throwdown



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 24, 2017)

I wanted to make sure that all you UK members saw the we have started up the Throwdowns again. There are some great prizes for the winners!  I hope you will consider participating! Would be fun to see the UK's take on these! 

Thanks - Case 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...rumble-march-2017-throwdown-time#post_1684667


----------



## wade (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Case - I was soooo close to entering the last showdown. It may not be this one for me but I will certainly look for the next one.


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 25, 2017)

HI Case, thanks for the post in the UK Group. Some members may not of heard of the Throwdowns. Never entered myself, but having a think about this one.


----------

